# Premiere Elite Availability...how long for Premiere



## bearcat2000 (Aug 13, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone knows what the timespan was between the Premiere announcement and it's availability...maybe it will be about the same for the Elite. Anyone know?


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I know an FCC hurdle was just leaped so I would expect a firm release date will be announced soon.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

There were accidental clues about the Premiere in the fall before the Premiere's announcement, but it was officially announced (with a date) about a month before its launch. March 2010 -> April 2010.

Tivo mentioned in their FCC filings that they would like to launch it by mid October. They just got the approvals they need on Wed, so they may still be on target, or slightly delayed. But it's not too far away.


----------



## bearcat2000 (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks for the quick replys!!! Hopefully should have one in my hand within a couple months then!


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

bearcat2000 said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows what the timespan was between the Premiere announcement and it's availability...maybe it will be about the same for the Elite. Anyone know?


The question isn't when does the product become available for sale, but when will Tivo actually deliver a *complete and fully functional *Premiere Elite to the customers?

The Premiere itself still isn't finished, over a year after they started selling it.


----------



## bearcat2000 (Aug 13, 2005)

My Series 3 is having some hiccups...had a Premiere XL ordered on 9/7...obviously didn't do my research as the Elite was announced less than a day later...so I canceled my order/returning the Premiere. I have had great luck with the S3 but the sheer number of people complaining about the Premiere is worrisome. The main thing I hear is the HDGUI not being finished. What is this about? Just some screens are HD and some not? Also sounds like its pretty slow to refresh and many people change back to older interface (SDGUI?) Also, sounds like if that is still the case, the Elite doesn't have a faster processor to speed things up.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

We probably won't see real HDUI speed improvements (and more completeness) until next year. Should it have been done faster? Yeah, but it is what it is. That being said, the classic SD menus are pretty snappy.

While I have a hard time recommending anybody with a Series 3 platform to upgrade to a "plain" Premiere because (IMO) there aren't enough new things to warrant it yet, the Elite may definitely be worthwhile for the extra tuners if that's something that's attractive to you. If your S3 can hold out a bit longer, it may be worth the wait.


----------



## yoheidiho (Mar 31, 2011)

smbaker said:


> The question isn't when does the product become available for sale, but when will Tivo actually deliver a *complete and fully functional *Premiere Elite to the customers?
> 
> The Premiere itself still isn't finished, over a year after they started selling it.


NEVER!


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

smbaker said:


> The question isn't when does the product become available for sale, but when will Tivo actually deliver a *complete and fully functional *Premiere Elite to the customers?
> 
> The Premiere itself still isn't finished, over a year after they started selling it.


What doesn't the Premiere do that makes it less than fully functional?


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

bearcat2000 said:


> My Series 3 is having some hiccups...had a Premiere XL ordered on 9/7...obviously didn't do my research as the Elite was announced less than a day later...so I canceled my order/returning the Premiere. I have had great luck with the S3 but the sheer number of people complaining about the Premiere is worrisome. The main thing I hear is the HDGUI not being finished. What is this about? Just some screens are HD and some not? Also sounds like its pretty slow to refresh and many people change back to older interface (SDGUI?) Also, sounds like if that is still the case, the Elite doesn't have a faster processor to speed things up.


I don't have a Premiere yet, but I have been looking into this. It seems like if you have a fast internet connection, with low latency, you get good results. If you don't ....

You can still use the old UI, and not be concerned. But I believe this doesn't give you the meter for how full the drive is. Also, yes many of the menus remain in SD (read older like the S3s used).


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Chris Gerhard said:


> What doesn't the Premiere do that makes it less than fully functional?


The HDUI isn't complete and can be slower than molasses at times, the second core isn't enabled, and it seems like people are complaining about the child controls (I don't use the latter so I don't know).

Although perhaps not directly Tivo's fault, the netflix implementation looks like a relic of the mid 1990's, and the amazon implementation still doesn't support Prime.

These aren't big things, but that makes one wonder all the more why they just can't get it done and erase the controversy.


----------



## Atomic Buffalo (Nov 21, 2002)

Chris Gerhard said:


> What doesn't the Premiere do that makes it less than fully functional?


It doesn't offer an end-to-end HD experience. Every time I pad a recording or touch a Season Pass I'm reminded that the box I've had for a year and a half still isn't finished. Do those old menus work? Yes, but they _significantly diminish_ the functionality. Yes, functionality -- while I'm in HD menus I'm still watching TV; when I hit those old decrepit menus *I'm not watching TV.*

I could forgive that when the box was new -- and the strong implication if not outright statement was that the rest of the interface would be upgraded. A year and a half later, it's just lazy.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

There is more functionality in the HD UI that is lost in the SD UI. For instance, if you search for a show in the HD UI, you can edit the season pass settings and do things like change the channel (this is great when switching from a sd to hd channel). But if you go to the season pass manager, you are dumped to the SD UI and can't use the features.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I bought the Premiere on the very first day. I DEFINITELY won't be buying this anytime soon. I miss the days when one could get excited over a Tivo product.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Chris Gerhard said:


> What doesn't the Premiere do that makes it less than fully functional?


You have to be kidding.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> I bought the Premiere on the very first day. I DEFINITELY won't be buying this anytime soon. I miss the days when one could get excited over a Tivo product.


I got the Premiere at launch too. But I defintely plan on getting one Elite at launch.
I still need to figure out how I want to incorporate a second Elite. If they plan on selling the Preview at retail also, then I will get a second Elite and a Preview as well. While keeping one Premiere and selling four Premieres.
of course if the resale value of the Premieres is too low, then I will only be getting one Elite(and preview) and keeping two Premieres.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I got the Premiere at launch too. But I defintely plan on getting one Elite at launch.
> I still need to figure out how I want to incorporate a second Elite. If they plan on selling the Preview at retail also, then I will get a second Elite and a Preview as well.


Sometimes I think you're single handedly trying to keep the company in business....  As a shareholder (why? why do I still own it? why?) I appreciate this but as a consumer, I'm never buying another Tivo product unless it's proven to me that it's complete at purchase time. I had faith; I don't anymore.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

smbaker said:


> Although perhaps not directly Tivo's fault, the netflix implementation looks like a relic of the mid 1990's, and the amazon implementation still doesn't support Prime.


I have a Roku I use for these, it has a much better interface. The new Rokus can support 1080p and 5.1 audio from Netflix.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

But there's no reason why this should be so - Tivo could update the Netflix and Amazon apps so you wouldn't NEED the Roku for those. That was supposed to be the embodiment of the 'one box' marketing BS - Tivo is a DVR, Tivo is your internet streaming box.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

smbaker said:


> Although perhaps not directly Tivo's fault, the netflix implementation looks like a relic of the mid 1990's, and the amazon implementation still doesn't support Prime.


I have a Roku I use for these, it has a much better interface. The new Rokus can support 1080p and 5.1 audio from Netflix. I don't currently subscribe to Netflix, but I use Amazon Prime a fair bit with it. I have used it with Netflix, and the interface was far superior. Amazon prime has recently added a lot more content that is free. They now have the whole Star Trek TV franchise available; I have been watching Next Generation season 1 during the doldrums between TV seasons.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

bearcat2000 said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows what the timespan was between the Premiere announcement and it's availability...maybe it will be about the same for the Elite. Anyone know?


Tivo won't commit on a release date at this time... But, I'll bet it will come out 4th quarter this year

Gotta guy at BestBuy that's keeps me up on the low down with Tivo products


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Chris Gerhard said:


> What doesn't the Premiere do that makes it less than fully functional?


Well, Parental Controls, for one. TiVo removed (ie never finished) these from the HDUI on Premiere, but neglected to make note of that in the sales materials for the box, so if you bought a Premiere expecting to be able to control the content for your kids like you have on the last 3 TiVo boxes, you were SOL unless you went back to the SD interface.


----------



## chetk (Feb 17, 2007)

tivo elite on the market check tivo.com


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

chetk said:


> tivo elite on the market check tivo.com


You can't buy it - only "Learn More."


----------



## BankZ (Aug 16, 2007)

I just finished my basement and got a new TV. I had to get a comcast DVR because I dont want to buy a TiVo until this is released 

When do you think they are going to announce a date?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

From another thread, Weaknees.com has it listed as 10/7, but who knows. TiVo did say in the FCC filing they were aiming for a mid October ship date. 

I would guess TiVo had to wait for the FCC approval before pushing the go button to start manufacturing them. I believe it was approved 9/8 so figure 30 days from there to get some product on hand assuming no issues and you are right around the 10/7 date. 

At this point I would say probably 30 days from now stores will be getting them or about to get them.


----------



## BankZ (Aug 16, 2007)

innocentfreak said:


> From another thread, Weaknees.com has it listed as 10/7, but who knows. TiVo did say in the FCC filing they were aiming for a mid October ship date.
> 
> I would guess TiVo had to wait for the FCC approval before pushing the go button to start manufacturing them. I believe it was approved 9/8 so figure 30 days from there to get some product on hand assuming no issues and you are right around the 10/7 date.
> 
> At this point I would say probably 30 days from now stores will be getting them or about to get them.


If it was 10/7 wouldn't they have announced a release date by now? Would it be stupid to get one right when it comes out? Do they normally have deals shortly after its released?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

They had deals with the Premiere when it was first released.


----------

